# Client/Server App



## Shrike (11. Mai 2005)

Also ich hab ne Kleine Client/Server Anwendung geschrieben die im Moment nichts weiter kann als sich Strings zuschicken, im LAN funktioniert das ja auch wunderbar ich hab das ganze jetzt fürs Inet vorbereitet, wollte gerade testen
und siehe da "Connetion refused". ich benuzte das prog hinter einem Router das heißt meine 2 Rechner mit denen ich gerad teste haben ja diegleiche Internet IP deshalb hab ich die Sreams auf verschiedene ports gesetzt also von Programmseite ist eigentlich alles in ordnung  8) ....muss am router hängen oder ?


----------



## Zilchinger (11. Mai 2005)

Lässt du das ganze über RMI oder Sockets laufen?

Weiterhin denke ich schon, das es am Router liegt. Versuche es aus Testzwecken mal an zwei verschiedenen Internetanschlüssen, ohne Router.


----------



## Shrike (11. Mai 2005)

nein ich lasse das ganze über Sockets laufen   

deinen Vorschlag hab ich eben auch schon mal in Betracht gezogen aber wo sind wir denn  :bae: das wir einem Problem
so aus dem Weg gehen 

ich initilalisiere die ServerSockets jeweils unbound vielleicht sollte ich sie an die IP ketten die mir der Router 
übergibt vielleicht klappt das ja.


----------



## Shrike (11. Mai 2005)

Zilchinger so ein pic renamer....hab ich letzte woche geschrieben


----------



## Shrike (11. Mai 2005)

tjoa Leute egal wie ich den Serversocket aufsetze...es kommt keine Connection zu stande  :cry: ...es muss ja wohl igrendwie klappen aber wie ???  :### ...für Anregungen bezüglich der Lösung meines Problemchens bin ich natürlich sehr offen


----------



## Zilchinger (11. Mai 2005)

Könnte auch klappen, ich habe mich damit noch nicht so genau befasst.

Der PicRenamer waren noch good old Delphi-Zeiten, das Ding ist schon uralt, da habe ich noch nicht mal studiert, LOL


----------



## mightymop (11. Mai 2005)

hast ne firewall im router?  dann liegts daran solltest mal den port freigeben und auf die richtige ip wo der server läuft forwarden...

mfg

mightymop


----------



## Shrike (11. Mai 2005)

:roll:   Also ich hab die FRITZ!BOX SL WLAN(nur zu info )und ja ich hab jetzt die Ports der beiden Server freigegeben die Serversockets wurden jeweils auf unterschiedlichen ports gesetzt aber egal wie ich die sockets aufsetzte ob sie jetzt an der Inet ip hängen oder an der vom Router vergebenen...et will einfach net funzen  :gaen:


----------



## Shrike (12. Mai 2005)

moinsen...also das wird jetzt wohl mein letzter post zu diesem prob sein  :autsch: , scheint wohl doch sehr kompliziert zu sein zumindest wenn man andere posts in anderen Foren mit größerer internationaler Community durchstöbert ne Lösung
zu dem Problem finden die auch nicht wirklich  :?


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Mai 2005)

nicht freigeben sondern forwarden


----------



## Shrike (12. Mai 2005)

also meine FRITZ!Box scheint unter Portfreigabe wohl auch forwarding zu verstehen wenn ich das das nicht falsch verstehe.

Name,  Protokoll, port , IPAdresse, port 


die einträge sehen fü rmich nach forwarding aus ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Mai 2005)

ja und hast du das richtig eingetragen?


----------



## Shrike (12. Mai 2005)

ja leck mich einer fick das will ich doch mal stark hoffen  :lol: ...aber ich glaube ich lass die sache jetzt erst mal sein
fang was anderes an und brüte im Unterbewusstsein weiter drüber nach


----------



## Guest (12. Mai 2005)

das werk ist vollbracht es funzt...hab dem java.net hier und da mal auf die Finger geklopft und überprüft was da so übergeben wird und siehe da an einigen stellen war es falsch...aber ich danke euch mit dem forwarding Tip     8)


----------

